# NABBA north east



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

any one goin to or doin the NABBA north east at pudsey civic hall on the 13th may?ill be there to see what goes on at a show


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm getting a guy from my gym ready for the first timers. they'll be a whole load of bodyworks guys down there, and i may even do it myself yet. haven't decided.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

great i look forward to maybe seein a few guys of here there,you'll not miss my ugly mugg lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Me and damo are on about travelling up to see the show lads

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

nice one well u seen my ugly mug so no chance u will miss me


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

j,

If you come up you'll have to let me know and we'll meet up big guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

sounds like we all need a meetin point lol any one got a time as i forgot to ring and get it today?if not ill ring tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Bloody typical, I've always fancied going to a show and I've just moved from the north east!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

lol well get your ass back in may and get there m8


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

I daren't show my face (or rather my body) in public anymore. I've lost shed loads of weight since I moved over here. I'm going to make the use of the lack of food over here and start cutting up as soon as my package gets round to delivering itself.

Worst is, my partner has threatened to leave me if I use gear again


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

s**t man u kiddin?????i take it your mum bought the story lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Mothers ay, who'd have 'em? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

lol diet pills thats a classic


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok. bit the bullet, and decided to do this show. am 6 1/2 weeks into diet already, i think it shows in my recent posts on this site (sorry guys).

If anyone from musclechat goes along to the show, come over and say hi. I won't bite, promise.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

kool ill have the cam  and be shoutin u on bodyworks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

any one got anytimes or anything yet cos i keep forgettin to ring up for them lol


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

ill be doing class 4....

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

kool another guy to try and meet up with,so u got any pics you can show us


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

dq... are you the same dq who visits avrils site mate??

ill try post a few pics

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

eye thats me  the legend :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

eye of coause i knew your name rang a bell !! to early for my brain to kick in lol


----------

